
Why Boeing's 787 Dreamliner was a nightmare waiting to happen - rosser
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/jan/18/boeing-787-dreamliner-grounded
======
wildranter
_Even after all those delays and teething issues the Dreamliner was passed
under a very compressed schedule, said Mann. "And there was an electrical
failure and an emergency landing during the test-flight programme," he said.
"That was blamed on a 'foreign object'."_

The whole aircraft apparently. And there lies the solution to this riddle.
Boeing went too far outsourcing engineering. Is Boeing trying to copy Airbus,
and If so, why?

